# Help! My cookies are green inside!



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Yesterday I made cookies with the following ingredients:

white whole wheat flour
coconut oil
flaked coconut
sunbutter
cane sugar
honey
grain-sweetened chocoalate chips
oats
baking soda
salt
egg

It was just my own recipie, I made it up myself. I baked them in the oven, took them out to cool and left them on stop of stove for several hours. Came back later to taste one. One the outside they look like totally normal cookies (well a bit burned on the bottom, but that is all., However, inside they are totally green..I mean bright green!! It is really weird. It is just the inner part which is a bright, green. I can't figure out why, for the life of me. I don't see how it could possibly be mold, as I just made them yesterday. They were sitting out on the counter for a few hours, cooling down. Then I put them in the refrigerator. Besides, it doesn't look like mold..it looks like green food coloring..but I didn't put ANYTHING green in them. The one ingredient which I think it might be is coconut oil..it says you can use it for baking..but this is the first time I have done so. Does cocount oil turn green by anychance when it is baked?? I ate a few (green color and all..they were yummy!!)..and feel fine..not sick or anything.

Please help me..tell me if the rest of them are safe for human consumption....


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

I get local honey from my CSA all the time and sometimes when I use it for baking the goods come out a little bit greenish tinted in color. But certainly not bright green! So I don't know, maybe the honey plus another of your ingredients did it? I don't know about coconut oil.

I bet they are safe to eat if you just made them yesterday and all the ingredients were safe to start with.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

It's the sun butter. Whenever I bake muffins with sunflower seeds, they often turn green.

I never worried about it. Now I'm going to google.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I googled "sunflower seeds turn green" and a couple people on websites said it is harmless. I hope they are correct!


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sure they are a lot better then the unbaked Nestle cookie dough I'm eating right now.







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Coconut oil doesn't change colors when baked or fried. My guess would be the sunflower seeds.

Thanks for the tip on natural green food coloring! Next time I want something green on a cake, I'll use baked sunflower seeds!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

It's definitely the sunnut butter. Everytime I bake with it, there is a greenish tinge. I think it's from the copper but that's just my guess. Enjoy!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LDSmomma6* 
I'm sure they are a lot better then the unbaked *Nestle* cookie dough I'm eating right now.







:

Ooooh, you said the N-word


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

It's the sunbutter


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Please post in Nutrition and Good Eating.


----------

